# Happy Christmas



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll wish you all a happy Christmas now as we are having a new computer on Monday and who knows if it will all go smoothly.So merry Christmas ,have a good one everyone.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

happy xmas sarahc


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Christmas!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Have a Happy Christmas and a Blessed New Year


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

dangermouse said:


> happy xmas sarahc


meant to say have pm u too


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas, I Added a few festive smilies 

:reef :santa2 resent :ctree :cheesesansanta :carolsing :shpresent :deer resent3 :cbanner :wavesanta


----------

